# Turkey Season closing earlier next season?



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

A good friend of mine said he spoke to someone with the DNR and they said they were aware of the declining turkey population. The DNR guy told my friend that turkey season would more then likely be shortened to April 30th next season. 


While I agree to a certain point that this will save a few gobblers lives I don't think this is the solution to our problem. I still think our problem is poult production and not killing gobblers ....


----------



## Thunder Head (May 11, 2016)

I agree with you. The conversation should be about how to boost poult repro.

Based on this seasons gobbling I would rather them delay the opening than change the end. Of course I would say this has not been a normal year in any way.


----------



## jakebuddy (May 11, 2016)

I imagine that's not true everyone knows the politicians set the hunting dates. Double the number of hunters and several years of bad hatches heck add a few more weeks. No need for sound wildlife principals or carry over, I gotta kill my limit you know.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 11, 2016)

Like I've said before, it wouldn't bother me if they took a week off the front and the back. By the time the last week gets here, the birds are about shut down any way. For myself, the 2nd thru the 4th week of April has always been the best times for me.


----------



## Dinosaur (May 11, 2016)

Cutting off the end of the season wouldn't help anything. I imagine the percentage of birds killed at that time is extremely low compared to the rest of the season. Most people, limit or not, have started fishing or catching up on house chores by then anyway.( In south Ga, may not apply to all)


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 11, 2016)

That may save a few gobblers but it won't amount to much. Most folks are pretty much done after April 30 anyway. Some are tagged out while others have said to heck with it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 11, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> A good friend of mine said he spoke to someone with the DNR and they said they were aware of the declining turkey population. The DNR guy told my friend that turkey season would more then likely be shortened to April 30th next season.
> 
> 
> While I agree to a certain point that this will save a few gobblers lives I don't think this is the solution to our problem. I still think our problem is poult production and not killing gobblers ....



That same friend that told you that also told me he chased six different gobblers around Redlands WMA Saturday morning.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 11, 2016)

A 2-3 week season sounds good to me.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> A 2-3 week season sounds good to me.



No ....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 11, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> No ....



First week bow only.


----------



## RLykens (May 11, 2016)

Wow what a dumb idea. I agree that poult production, predator management, and managing the land better are the ways to fix the turkey population. Not changing the amou t of time in a season.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

I would be in for a license increase for a coyote reward program. Increase the cost $20 per hunter and have that money go in a separate account. Have a way to check in coyotes and get paid $10 a piece for them.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

....and with that coyote program we'd see a big increase in rabbit and deer population as well.


----------



## Milkman (May 11, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I would be in for a license increase for a coyote reward program. Increase the cost $20 per hunter and have that money go in a separate account. Have a way to check in coyotes and get paid $10 a piece for them.



I am all for any plan to kill the _*expletive*_ yotes.

However, I suggested something similar on here years ago and was scoffed at by everyone from our forum membership to DNR folks.  Be prepared to be told that  yotes aint the problem and that big brother is already charging us too much money for what we get.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 11, 2016)

*How 'Bout....*



01Foreman400 said:


> First week bow only.



How 'Bout The Last Week Bow Only ?!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (May 11, 2016)

April 15 - May 15.This would help with the breeding aspect of it. Nothing would change the population by shortening the season at the end.

Foreman400 we think alike sometimes. I would go for Bow only for the season


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2016)

I learned to trap. Been catching coyotes on our farm. Aint had turkeys in 40yrs.  Now I have 5  Ive offered to trap peoples coyotes. Which isn't cheap at all if they would let me coon hunt. Well deer hunter mentality still rules I recken. No one wants a hound on their place. Im not gonna waste my gas trapping for nothing.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2016)

Plus the last couple weeks are the best in north ga. Idiots need to think about that before they just go to changing stuff.


----------



## Flatlander (May 11, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I would be in for a license increase for a coyote reward program. Increase the cost $20 per hunter and have that money go in a separate account. Have a way to check in coyotes and get paid $10 a piece for them.



So if 100 people pay the 20. That's 2000 bucks in the "separate account"

Those 100 people turn in 4 yotes apiece at 10 bucks a head. That's 400 yotes worth 4000 bucks. Wheres the additional funds come from? 

Prob a tax increase. Or a license increase, or staff reductions, which wont help the additional manpower needed to run the program. 

Not a well thought out idea.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

Flatlander said:


> So if 100 people pay the 20. That's 2000 bucks in the "separate account"
> 
> Those 100 people turn in 4 yotes apiece at 10 bucks a head. That's 400 yotes worth 4000 bucks. Wheres the additional funds come from?
> 
> ...



I know 100 guys that hunt. Maybe 10 of them kill a coyote a year. Do you really think all 100 people would turn in 4 coyotes a year?

A $20 increase pays for 2 coyotes per hunter across the state. Do you think every hunter in state can kill 2 coyotes a year? Not even close. .  I think it was well thought out


----------



## sea trout (May 11, 2016)

Ga Turkey season aint the problem.


----------



## Bucky T (May 11, 2016)

Think it's boiling down to habitat loss and poor poult production.  Opinions on this subject are like fleas on a dumpster dog...  Plenty of them. Shortening the season isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## watermedic (May 11, 2016)

Prescribed burns in April and May probably account for more damage to poult production than predators. Losing a clutch that late decreases the chance of the hen laying again.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (May 11, 2016)

The should make the season start the first Saturday of March to get more of the early season and end it on April 30th. It'll make it easier to hunt birds early and save a few at the end of the spring.


----------



## Bucky T (May 11, 2016)

I have noticed prescribed burns happening later and later the past 5yrs???  Why???  Use to be done in Jan, Feb, and early to mid March. They were burning around my house more in April than any other month this year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 11, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Opinions on this subject are like fleas on a dumpster dog...  Plenty of them.



Bingo!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 11, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Think it's boiling down to habitat loss and poor poult production.  Opinions on this subject are like fleas on a dumpster dog...  Plenty of them. Shortening the season isn't going to solve anything.



We have a one size fits all turkey season that covers the whole state. A little to early for the mountains and not early enough for the central and southern regions. Either way, it has nothing to do with the turkey population. Poult production seems to be cyclical. Good years and bad years can vary place to place. In my mind, turkey populations can be up or down depending on your particular area. To few one place means to many somewhere else.

I watched two hens raise sixteen poults last summer. I saw them everyday from hatchlings to maturity. I was interested in knowing how many would make it. Every one of them made it. In the previous twenty five years, I had never seen more than two survive to adulthood. Anyway, something got into that flock of turkeys and spooked the whole group while I was outside. Turkeys flew in every direction and I have not seen a turkey in three months. When a turkey gets spooked, he will not be back the next day like a deer will. I think that a turkey has the battle half won if he just makes it to the poult stage. Shortening the season will not affect the turkey population and I think that the coyote gets to much of the blame.


----------



## Bucky T (May 11, 2016)

Hooty Hoot said:


> We have a one size fits all turkey season that covers the whole state. A little to early for the mountains and not early enough for the central and southern regions. Either way, it has nothing to do with the turkey population. Poult production seems to be cyclical. Good years and bad years can vary place to place. In my mind, turkey populations can be up or down depending on your particular area. To few one place means to many somewhere else.
> 
> I watched two hens raise sixteen poults last summer. I saw them everyday from hatchlings to maturity. I was interested in knowing how many would make it. Every one of them made it. In the previous twenty five years, I had never seen more than two survive to adulthood. Anyway, something got into that flock of turkeys and spooked the whole group while I was outside. Turkeys flew in every direction and I have not seen a turkey in three months. When a turkey gets spooked, he will not be back the next day like a deer will. I think that a turkey has the battle half won if he just makes it to the poult stage. Shortening the season will not affect the turkey population and I think that the coyote gets to much of the blame.



You are right.  Poult survival is cyclical.  If you haven't read Illumination in the Flatwoods by Joe Hutto, read it.

Great Book that every turkey hunter would enjoy reading.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 11, 2016)

I'll check it out.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 11, 2016)

No, no and heck NO!!!!! The birds up here in the mountains are HAMMERING right now. If they want to managed the seasons in zones then maybe adjust it some, but as it stands leave it alone. South Georgia and these mountains are two different worlds, but they are managed the same........


----------



## PappyHoel (May 11, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Plus the last couple weeks are the best in north ga. Idiots need to think about that before they just go to changing stuff.



Yep.  We were covered up last Saturday.  Tracks and scratching and litter everywhere.


----------



## antnye (May 11, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> No, no and heck NO!!!!! The birds up here in the mountains are HAMMERING right now. If they want to managed the seasons in zones then maybe adjust it some, but as it stands leave it alone. South Georgia and these mountains are two different worlds, but they are managed the same........



^^^^^^^^^this

Better to shave 2 off the front for us!


----------



## Dinosaur (May 11, 2016)

antnye said:


> ^^^^^^^^^this
> 
> Better to shave 2 off the front for us!



I brought this up on the deer hunting forum last season about us not getting to hunt our rut down here in south Ga. because the season goes out before it kicks off sometimes. We were called whiners by the north ga.hunters and told to be happy that we had such a long season blah, blah , blah. Good to see you guys can relate to what we were talking about. A heap of difference between a Dalton and a Decatur   co.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (May 11, 2016)

Just like deer hunting. One strategy to manage the whole state does not work. It needs to be managed in zones and not just northern and southern zones. It needs to be broken down even smaller than that and hire some more law enforcement personal to do the enforcement that needs to be done.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 11, 2016)

I haven't noticed any confirmations or denials from the usual group of  "Insiders"................The drum beat seems to have gone silent...............................Like not even Crickets !!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 11, 2016)

I would say model it after systems that work. Missouri and Kentucky both have three week seasons and 2 bird limits. Missouri's harvest was over 44,000 this year and Kentucky's was over 31,000. Having hunted in both states I would say their predator populations are as high or higher than Georgia. I think the stress we put on the whole flock with our extremely long seasons is part of the issue.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2016)

But if its the same people that manage our deer. We complained of low numbers and they extended the season. So shouldnt we extend turkey season?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 11, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> But if its the same people that manage our deer. We complained of low numbers and they extended the season. So shouldnt we extend turkey season?



Only makes sense to a politician.


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2016)

I'm guessing Charlie Killmaster or John Bowers is going to weigh in and say shortening the season isn't going to solve the problem.

Gobblers don't lay eggs. Hens do. It's all about poult production and recruitment rate. Even if you have the best habitat and no predators you still have the weather to deal with. Bad weather = low poult recruitment rate. Habitat destruction and predators are just an added detraction.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 11, 2016)

*Amen!*



elfiii said:


> I'm guessing Charlie Killmaster or John Bowers is going to weigh in and say shortening the season isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> Gobblers don't lay eggs. Hens do. It's all about poult production and recruitment rate. Even if you have the best habitat and no predators you still have the weather to deal with. Bad weather = low poult recruitment rate. Habitat destruction and predators are just an added detraction.



This season we have seen, heard, and taken more gobblers than in the past several seasons-plus-On April 29 another fellow and I were checking out a food plot planted in clover and wheat to see if we should cut it-as we walked into it we spooked two hens with a whole bunch of poults-they of course ran in every direction-the hens went into defensive postures and we quickly retreated!  

A word of caution-if you are bush hogging an area-please walk it first to see what is nested, bedded, or feeding in it before you engage the PTO !!!


----------



## watermedic (May 11, 2016)

I hunt in the middle of the state and the birds were absolutely hammering this morning!

Still had plenty of hens with them too.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 11, 2016)

antnye said:


> ^^^^^^^^^this
> 
> Better to shave 2 off the front for us!



Maybe a split season? My buddy Jack hunts in the mountains during late season and he was concerned about this as well.


----------



## sea trout (May 11, 2016)

I'm lucky enough to have turkeys to hunt in Wilkes co. and turkeys to hunt in Clarksville...(idk if I'm in Habersham or White, it's kinda on the way to Helen) Any way, the gobblers in Clarksville are hammerin off the roost right now and gobble good for an hour or so on the ground and are struttin with hens in cowpastures all morning.
The gobblers in Wilkes co, which I know isn't really south Ga, have turned into quiet late spring pain in the butts!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (May 11, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I would say model it after systems that work. Missouri and Kentucky both have three week seasons and 2 bird limits. Missouri's harvest was over 44,000 this year and Kentucky's was over 31,000. Having hunted in both states I would say their predator populations are as high or higher than Georgia. I think the stress we put on the whole flock with our extremely long seasons is part of the issue.



And add that everybody and their brother on down to their 4th cousins hunt turkeys now too.


----------



## Big Tom (May 11, 2016)

How about only senior citizens be allowed to hunt turkeys. We don't hurt the population much.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 11, 2016)

*Amen!*



Big Tom said:


> How about only senior citizens be allowed to hunt turkeys. We don't hurt the population much.



Now that is a plan we can all Coalesce around !!!!


----------



## M Sharpe (May 11, 2016)

Big Tom said:


> How about only senior citizens be allowed to hunt turkeys. We don't hurt the population much.



That starts at 55 right???


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 11, 2016)

*Sure..............*



M Sharpe said:


> That starts at 55 right???




Would you like it to start at 55 ??!!!

Then let it be done !!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> Maybe a split season? My buddy Jack hunts in the mountains during late season and he was concerned about this as well.



I think a split season would be a good idea if they are gonna mess with the dates.


----------



## wvdawg (May 11, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Think it's boiling down to habitat loss and poor poult production.  Opinions on this subject are like fleas on a dumpster dog...  Plenty of them. Shortening the season isn't going to solve anything.



Agreed.  No simple fix - need to do many things to improve the habitat and provide for poult survival.  Killing gobblers in May does not impact poult production.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 11, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Would you like it to start at 55 ??!!!
> 
> Then let it be done !!!!



Well, AARP has been sending me stuff for the last few years and most restaurants classify you as one at 55. So ya, that sounds good to me!!


----------



## M Sharpe (May 11, 2016)

What about a fall season.....


----------



## lampern (May 11, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> What about a fall season.....



Probably would not impact much.

I bet coyotes, motor vehicles, raccoons on eggs, and bobcats take way more turkeys than any fall season ever would.

Alabama has a fall gobbler season. Virginia has a fall season.

I doubt there is support for one but it would not decimate the turkey population as many would claim.

Habitat and predators are bigger factors.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 11, 2016)

lampern said:


> Probably would not impact much.
> 
> I bet coyotes, motor vehicles, raccoons on eggs, and bobcats take way more turkeys than any fall season ever would.
> 
> ...



That's probably not in the cards for GA anymore than it is for NC.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 12, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Well, AARP has been sending me stuff for the last few years and most restaurants classify you as one at 55. So ya, that sounds good to me!!



Maybe I can get a Senior discount on some TSS shot or Federal Heviweights. Sure could use it!


----------



## lampern (May 12, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> That's probably not in the cards for GA anymore than it is for NC.



There really isn't a need for one anyway.

Not with population declines.


----------



## SCPO (May 12, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> How 'Bout The Last Week Bow Only ?!!!!



How's about first week Honorary License Holder only. I'm not saying that because I'm 74.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 12, 2016)

lampern said:


> There really isn't a need for one anyway.
> 
> Not with population declines.



My point exactly!! 
If you look back on this forum, the topic of a fall season always comes up. Then around the end of the spring season the talk is about the decline of the population.

Why would you ever want to kill an egg layer when the population is on the decline??


----------



## lampern (May 12, 2016)

In Alabama its gobblers only in the fall.

Maybe that could work in GA and other states.

Would it matter if your 3 gobblers are killed in April or November?


----------



## M Sharpe (May 12, 2016)

Nope. I think Virginia is like that as well.


----------



## Timber1 (May 12, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I have noticed prescribed burns happening later and later the past 5yrs???  Why???  Use to be done in Jan, Feb, and early to mid March. They were burning around my house more in April than any other month this year.



I was told the burns are more effective if done later. Something to do with the sap rising thru the stalk or some such.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> I was told the burns are more effective if done later. Something to do with the sap rising thru the stalk or some such.



And they don't give a rip about turkeys, only forestry production.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

There are good years, and bad years. You see a lot of both, over the years, if you live long enough.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> There are good years, and bad years. You see a lot of both, over the years, if you live long enough.



I've been turkey hunting since the 80s and I've seen a drastic decline over the last 10 + years in my area .


----------



## jakebuddy (May 12, 2016)

In reference to a fall season, some say there are too many turkey hunters now imagine every deer hunter in the woods having a fall gobbler tag. Talk about a silent spring.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I've been turkey hunting since the 80s and I've seen a drastic decline over the last 10 + years in my area .





I`ve been at it since 1959. Both fall season in Georgia and spring season.

I hunt all over South Georgia. Can`t speak for the Piedmont and the mountains.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 12, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I would be in for a license increase for a coyote reward program. Increase the cost $20 per hunter and have that money go in a separate account. Have a way to check in coyotes and get paid $10 a piece for them.



Make that $10 an ear.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Make that $10 an ear.



Sounds good.


----------



## goose buster (May 16, 2016)

dinosaur said:


> cutting off the end of the season wouldn't help anything. I imagine the percentage of birds killed at that time is extremely low compared to the rest of the season. Most people, limit or not, have started fishing or catching up on house chores by then anyway.( in south ga, may not apply to all)



yep.


----------



## turk2di (May 17, 2016)

Keep the 3 bird limit, but make it 1 per day?


----------



## big lazer (May 17, 2016)

Just make it a 12 month season.  Sounds like y'all  want to shoot them all.  No one wants to sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## big lazer (May 17, 2016)

Believe it or not, you can kill every gobbler on a piece of property and hens will randomly drop unfertilized eggs just anywhere 
  I found 7 this year all alone.


----------



## antharper (May 17, 2016)

Id rather see it shortened in March than May!


----------



## gobble79 (May 17, 2016)

I also agree with the one per day.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 17, 2016)

No on the one per day


----------



## Riverrat84 (May 18, 2016)

Everybody go buy your lady a nice fur coat, maybe the market will go up and some of the old school trappers will come out of retirement. I always thought that a 3rd tag for a dead coyote would work. Need a better tag system too.  One that the excess has to be broken off once pulled tight so it can't be reused and some type of number specific to the hunter. Get a coon hound, especially if you got younguns, in fact my wife will still tell you that's the only hunting she enjoyed. You don't have to wipe them out just get them in check. And if you tree an egg eating possum shoot him too, just don't tell anybody your coondog trees possums. I'd be fine with a week or two off but I think if we were all more concerned about turkeys year round we might have a good enough population to kill 4 or 5 each year.


----------



## Riverrat84 (May 18, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> And they don't give a rip about turkeys, only forestry production.



And all the deer hunters don't want dozers plowing breaks or burn up all the laying until seasons out and then you can't get the forestry over there to cut breaks because everybody wants to burn all at once. I was told not to burn after mid to late Feb if I didn't want to burn up a nest.


----------



## JBowers (May 18, 2016)

Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.



Thanks!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.



Thanks John for keeping us informed. I had actually heard this rumor about a shorter season too but I wasn't going to be the one to spread it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.



Thanks!  

What's next on the agenda fellers......


----------



## Gaswamp (May 18, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What's next on the agenda fellers......



yep


----------



## sea trout (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.



Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (May 18, 2016)

Wait a minute........It's a loooooooong time till the first saturday after March 19th 2017......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.





Thanks for the information, John.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 18, 2016)

JBowers said:


> Turkey season for 2017 will be from the 1st Saturday after March 19 through May 15, statewide.



BOOM!!!! Straight from the source. Thanks John.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thanks John for keeping us informed. I had actually heard this rumor about a shorter season too but I wasn't going to be the one to spread it.



That dang James Reynolds....


----------



## Milkman (May 19, 2016)

These 87 posts coulda been put to use over in the Hillary vs Trump or one of the many conspiracy theory threads in the PF.


----------

